# Thanks my smokers are getting work outs.



## veener88 (May 7, 2006)

I just wanted to say thinks to everyone on this board.  With the help on the mods to improve my smoker to just tips on the board.  Today I did chicken for the first time this year and I was just shocked how much the mods lowered my cook time by over a hour and my chicken was so much better cooked nice and even.  I have never had this.  Also I did the can method and I have to say that added a great taste, and it was kind of funny to see two chickens standing in the smoker reminded me of the old Pepsi spot.

Also do to this board I have gone through over 50lbs now of lump coal and over 10lbs of wood just in a month.  Last year I was lucky of I went through this much in 3-4 months but at least once every weekend the smoker is going.  

My past post about the beef ribs I found the problem and that is that they do not have enough fat.  So they dried out when I did the 1 in the 2-2-1 that I did.  So next time I will do a 3-2 to cook them.  

I just wanted to say thanks.  There is so much I have learned and it is a little hard to thank it by person so I thought I would just do it in one shot.


----------



## Dutch (May 7, 2006)

Neal, I know I speak for for both Jeffs (tulsajeff and SoFlaQuer) and myself when I say that in anyway that your smoke sessions go from Okay to WOW and you walk away knowing a little bit more each time you visit and you grow in confidence in you abilities as a pitman; then Smoking Meat Forum is a success. 

This Forum was envisioned to be a means in which we can all learn from each other. The quality of the members here is outstanding, flames (other than those in the smoker or on the grill) are very rare which makes it easy to be a Moderator here.

It's the contribution of all the members, whether they post their triumphs, their embarrassing goofs or their tips and suggestions that makes SMF a great place.

Thanks for being a part of it.


----------

